# chestnut mares



## BroadfordQueen (2 September 2008)

My dad is very anti-chestnut mares. My mum also isn't too keen. But now that we are looking, we are turning down a LOT of nice looking horses, just because they are chestnut mares! 
So, I would really appriciate it if those of you who own/have owned a chestnut mare would share your views- was yours the typical stamp? 
We have had a chestnut gelding, and plenty of mares, just haven't combined the two 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 And there are a few that I really like the look of. I know it depends on the individual horse, but dad wont even let me phone up about it even though it sounds perfect


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (2 September 2008)

Aparently they have more sensitive skin than other horses(might not be true) and i have met quite a few that fit in the moody, chesnut mare category but i definately wouldn't say they are all like that.


----------



## Super_Kat (2 September 2008)

I've had a couple of chestnut mares and have known hundreds and none of them were a problem. At the end of the day your parents are being rediculous, any horse no matter what colour or sex it is can be a pain in the arse...


----------



## MillionDollar (2 September 2008)

All the chestnut mares I've known are fab, it's just a myth.

There's one here who can jump the moon and has a lovely temp. And don't forget Hattikins mare!


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2008)

i've had 2, both homebred, both nice easy horses to do. the first was out of a bay mare and by a bay stallion, and i always used to tell people she had a "bay brain", she was the sweetest, easiest, most straightforward horse i have ever known, bar none. she never put a foot wrong and always tried her hardest. i never knew when she was in season, either, she wasn't hormonal at all.
i've had far worse bay geldings than chestnut mares, fwiw! i would not be put off at all. 
saying "all chestnut mares are difficult" is like saying "all blondes are dumb" imho. absolutely indefensible and patently untrue!


----------



## helenhorse (2 September 2008)

besides their colour(whihc has nothing to do with it), every horse has its own personality, yes my chestnut mare is a bit grumpy when doing the girth up but i can assure you its nothing to do with her colour, we bought ehr from a racing yard so that should explain everything. HOWEVER, in the stable she is the most loving horse i have ever handled, shes very effectionate and loves cuddles and is a dream to school and ride...so my answer is, if they sound perfect then just give them a chance, every horse is different and you cant really make a jugdmnet untill you have actually seen the horse. But always be prepared for the worst, as if it sounds perfect, there just might be a few catches!!


----------



## YorksG (2 September 2008)

I have chesnut Appy mare who is a wonderful creature and while spooky is not a stereotypical chesnut mare.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 September 2008)

Mine's not moody just a bit spooky and flighty but then she is an NH bred TB. She doesn't even change mood when in season, for which I am very grateful! She can be a sensitive soul, I can't pull her mane I have to razor it but to be fair I wouldn't want my hair pulled out at the roots either! I would say her skin sensitivity is down to be a TB rather than a chestnut mare


----------



## Flame_ (2 September 2008)

My two chestnut mares are pretty highly strung but lovely if you don't ride them. If use do ride them, they are a pain in the backside.


----------



## mon (2 September 2008)

My chestnut mare is marvelous, sleeps with hen and chicks in stable, comes to see you when walking in field, (polos), so laid back 99.9% of the time wouldn't swap her for anything, I would be put off more of greys because of sarcoids.


----------



## Libbyn1982 (2 September 2008)

I had a liver chestnut mare and never had a mareish moment with her at all it was just like having a gelding. I think it is just a myth as well and anyway in my experience the difficult horses usually have incredible talent as well.


----------



## Puppy (2 September 2008)

I've known and loved many chestnut mares 
	
	
		
		
	


	













The most stroppy, neurotic, high maintenance horses I've owned were bay geldings 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 And yes, that includes having owned stallions!!


----------



## bennsboy (2 September 2008)

The best horse I have ever had was a chestnut mare, would give anything to have her back.


----------



## Angua2 (2 September 2008)

hum, lets put it this way my bay gelding is more difficult to handle than my chestnut mare, and both are ex-racehorses

Both little_ flea and I have found that she is the most genuine, amenable and willing little mare.  We do have some issues when she is in season but these are abnormal anyway and she is under vet care for these

Everyone that has ever met my mare does comment on the fact that she is such a lovely natured horse.

At the end of the day each horse is an individual regardless of colour


----------



## showjump (2 September 2008)

Im fairly new to being a chestnut mare owner!!lol! But my new mare is the sweetest mare ive ever owned. (so far!!)


----------



## scotsmare (2 September 2008)

I have one who is an utter horror but she's only 12hh 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  On the upside she's an excellent jumper and thinks nothing of popping 3ft from a trot


----------



## BigBird146 (2 September 2008)

I had a liver chestnut mare for 17 years and she was an angel, I  loved her to bits. Never moody or mareish, just got on with her job (jumping) and really looked after me.


----------



## malibu211211 (2 September 2008)

I had a chestnut mare on loan 4 years ago, she was a grumpy old bag but lovely in her own funny way 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I loved her to bits, she was fab!
I do love chestnuts anyway but being a chestnut mare would not put me off


----------



## piaffe (2 September 2008)

It is just a myth. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have a chestnut mare who is 3 and she is far easier to deal with than my chestnut gelding. 

The chestnut mare thing is just utter rubbish in my opinion.


----------



## teabiscuit (2 September 2008)

My chestnut mare was wonderful and totally looked after me when I was a teenager.

She loved a gallop and was fiesty but never ever naughty.

Would never let colour put me off buying a horse


----------



## sarah23 (2 September 2008)

I have a bay mare which is more a pain in the back side than my chestnut mare.

If the horse is right for you what difference does it make what colour it is.


----------



## MarinaBay (2 September 2008)

I think it is a myth, althoug I am sure my bay mare is one is disguise!


----------



## fatpiggy (2 September 2008)

My dream horse was a bay gelding, probably a native, no more than 16hh, no greys (melanoma) or chestnuts, no Arab blood. What did I end up with? Yep, you guessed it  - 15.1 (got that right anyway!) chestnut mare, part Welsh D, and probably some extra Arab in there!!!!!!!!   Yes, she is highly sensitive, both physically and mentally in that she reacts badly to fly bites, feels the cold so makes a scene at bathtime unless its really hot, is a very dominant mare so I could never hack out with anyone as she wouldn't tolerate anything at all close to her, or God forbid, in front (that includes cyclists) is sharp, intelligent, always has the last word and doesn't appreciate being told off. But, on the other hand she just loves to have her belly, udder and hindlegs stroked and tickled and would no more kick than I would fly to the moon. The trouble is, I always have to remember that other mares aren't quite so amenable to having someone walk by behind them and kiss the white spot she has on her bum!  I don't think it really matters what colour a horse is, but not everyone can get on with a mare. You have to be extra patient and diplomatic, and know when to not push a point. Now I find geldings boring, predictable and not very smart.


----------



## HollyP (2 September 2008)

My mare is a IDxTB chestnut, she is a fantastic horse very safe even when being 'silly' I was warned against them but I'm a total convert if I ever get another horse I'll look for a chestnut mare!


----------



## Ziggy_ (2 September 2008)

Mine fits the stereotype perfectly. But I like her that way.


----------



## Salcey (2 September 2008)

I currently own 2 chestnut mares, they are no different from any other mare - typically stubborn but a friend for life once on your side.


----------



## ickelshadow (2 September 2008)

chestnut mares are by far the best in my opinion 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i knew mine for 15 years (owned 6) and whilst she could be cheeky in a damed cute way, she was never hormonal or stroppy, and was the sweetest natured mare you could ever imagine. she was at a riding school for 8.5 years before i bought her and taught all sorts. truly capable and an amazing temperament


----------



## kit279 (2 September 2008)

A good horse is never a bad colour....


----------



## The Original Kao (2 September 2008)

i have yet to meet a bad chestnut mare. 
some of the best horses i've ridden have been chestnut mares.
met a few horrid bay mares tho, and 1 palamino 1 that i was pleased to see leave the yard


----------



## Toyboyroxhissox (2 September 2008)

i have a chesnut mare.
Yes, she can be moody or nippy,
but no more than any other ordinary horse.
i definitely wouldnt let the colour put you off!
And anyway, chesnuts can/do look fab!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (2 September 2008)

i also have a chestnut mare. she is tb so is fine coated, thin skinned and feels the cold but that is her breeding to blame not her colour, she is the most loyal lovely girl. looks after me to the extent that i went into the field with my wee pony, the alpha mare that she shares with, went for us, teeth and feet. my girl went in between us and the mare and held her off til i got me and the wee pony out. she is very much my girl but not nasty to anyone else, just not interested.
she doesn't trust strangers but that is to do with her past life as a racer than anything else. i would not hesitate to have another. my friend also has one who is lovely too.


----------



## Blaise (2 September 2008)

I have a chestnut TB mare too and she's one of the easiest horses to do i've ever known. She's never grumpy, even when she's in season, gets on well with all the other horses and would never dream of biting or kicking anyone. She can be a bit of a sensitive soul but that just seems to be a mare thing in general and it does seem make her a very quick learner. I used to ride another chestnut TB mare when i was younger who could be a bit of a grumpy bum at times but was a real sweetie underneath and was determined to own one myself one day as i think there's something special about them. Definitlely worth going to see them if they seem to be what you're looking for,  dont let the colour or peoples opinions of chestnut mares put you off


----------



## Abbeygale (2 September 2008)

I've had 4 chestnut mares - all of them were very opinionated and strong minded - but none were the stereotypical chestnut mare that you hear of.  

I guess it depends on what you want - all the chestnut mares I have had have been quick witted, fast at learning new things, and have had a real strong sense of personality and humour.  I love having a horse with a really good personality.  On the down side of the mares I have had they have all been opinionated - which can make them stubborn at times.  But then what horse isn't opinionated at times??

My TB chestnut mare that I sold in Jan, people used to stop me at shows etc to say how amazed at how well behaved she was!  But in all honesty - deffo a myth.  Get a chestnut mare - they're great!


----------



## Carys (2 September 2008)

I have a chestnut mare (with 4 white socks !!) and she's one of the best I've owned - never moody/awkward, works willingly, even goes so far as to almost put her bridle on herself (as soon as you get the bridle near her she lowers her head (I'm short), opens her mouth and takes the bit herself). Good on roads, hacks alone/in company &amp; like kerelli I'd be hard put to tell when she's in season (except for the nuzzling over the fence with next door's gelding !). My earlier dark brown mare was 2000% more difficult, awkward, etc !! And a friends chestnut mare (again 4 white socks) is another genuine horse.


----------



## Faithkat (2 September 2008)

I've had two actual chestnut mares and two that were born chestnut and went grey. . . .  I adore chestnut mares.  The two actual chestnuts were both lovely people, totally different - one NF and one Dutch WB - but lovely, quite sharp but absolutely no malice in them at all.  When I bred from my grey (born chestnut) mare, I prayed and prayed for a chestnut filly.  She did have a chestnut filly who is now a peach-coloured roan well on her way to being grey    
	
	
		
		
	


	




  but she's very easy to do as well  . . .


----------



## SpruceRI (2 September 2008)

I've had or loaned 6 Chestnut mares and a chestnut gelding.

All were very sensitive personality wise I'd say and would get easily upset if they felt mistreated or shouted at.

Apart from one mare, once I'd built their trust they'd try hard to please and were/are your best friend.

The other chestnut mare was fairly indifferent as was the dun mare and the various coloured geldings I've had.

3 of my chestnut girls had sensitive skin on their bodies but strangely not on their legs, rarely getting mud fever for instance even though they lived in a bog.

Most of mine weren't the sharp feisty types either.

My current one is terribly spooky especially in winter, but the other coloured mare and the geldings were too, so perhaps that's down to me!!

I admit to going out of my way to buy chestnut mares!!!


----------



## Cop-Pop (2 September 2008)

I have a chestnut mare and she's fab


----------



## dozzie (2 September 2008)

Mine is fantastic. She can be sharp but that is her breeding not her colour. She is by far the easiest I have had bar a family pony. She is however thin skinned and will often react to fly bites quite badly resulting in hair loss over a relatively wide area. She needs washing down if she sweats as she gets sweat rash very easily. She also seems to scar easily and can only be treated with salt water and powder, so just needs a bit of extra care with management of wounds etc. But I wouldnt change her for the world!

She is also very sensitive but i think that is again more a mare thing or breeding rather than her colour.

I agree with others. My bay geldings were far more difficult!


----------



## rara007 (2 September 2008)

My 2nd pony was a chestnut mare. She wasn't atall mareish, or sensitive. She was sharp and could be fizzy but I know that wasn't anything to do with her colour.
You parents are being dumb, although my parents are the same about different things


----------



## BigRed (2 September 2008)

I have had two fantastic, bright chestnut mares.  I have one now, she is mega.

If you go to the Hannovarian High Performance sales in Verden, the horses will be Black or Chestnut, with hardly any bays or brown.  In Germany no-one cares about the Chestnut myth.

Stephen Hadly was commentating at the Olympics and he said in his opinion Black horses could be "hot", but he disagreed with people who were worried about Chestnuts as he had never had a bad one !


----------



## DollyPentreath (2 September 2008)

Looking fairly conclusive.. I had a cracking chestnut mare when I was younger, tough, sound, brave but sometimes spirited. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I've also had more tricky bay horses over the years..


----------



## Angua2 (2 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Looking fairly conclusive..  

[/ QUOTE ]

it is isn't it!!

Which horse trainer was it that said something along the lines of ...."no horse is a bad colour"


----------



## jotesh (2 September 2008)

Mine is a total cow when it comes to rugs (think its the sensitive skin as she also gets eaten alive by the flies and suffers with conjunctivitus if she doesn't have a fly mask on) - puts her ears back, kicks the stable wall - but in every other respect she is such a sweety and would never dream of even standing on you.

Had her 10 years now, she was my first horse (following ponies) and even though I'm too big for her really I've never been able to part with her. She is such a trier and full of personality, I wouldn't be without her. She turns her hoof to whatever you ask of her and although totally mad with me I can put my cousins on her and she knows to look after them.

However, I've had bay geldings that have been total sh1ts and couldn't wait for them to go!!!


----------



## Angua2 (2 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Looking fairly conclusive..  

[/ QUOTE ]

it is isn't it!!

Which horse trainer was it that said something along the lines of ...."no horse is a bad colour" 

[/ QUOTE ]

found it...... it was the title of a book that I had seen and the title had stuck in my head

A GOOD HORSE IS NEVER A BAD COLOR


----------



## redmerl (2 September 2008)

My friend let me ride her chestnut mare last season.

She is perfect, level head, she trys her best and is v pretty.

She clears up at all RC events and has evented to Novice. She is now helping a teenager try dressage. 

Awesome horse and real 1 in a million.


----------



## skye123 (2 September 2008)

my old horse was a chesnut mare. she was a bit grumpy when doing up the girth etc but she was lovely and i`d def have her back


----------



## carys220 (2 September 2008)

QR, the whole thing about chestnut mares is a stupid myth! I mean come on, be realistic, a horses' colour does not denote it's temp!!

I can imagine people obviously notice it more because they are expecting them to be naughty.

I have a chestnut mare and she is lovely, as playful as the 4 yo she is but nothing else.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (2 September 2008)

My chestnut jumping mare was the best pony i owned.

She was a star and never had a mareish day.

I wouldnt let a colour put me off a good looking horse tbh


----------



## Silverspring (2 September 2008)

I haven't read through this thread as I'm sure it full of I own a chestnut mare and she's just lovely.  All I wanted to say is you're crazy to rule any horse out based on a pre-conception, yes sometimes they are correct but more often than not they aren't.  I know plenty of dosile thoroghbreds and I know plenty of lively clysdales, they go against everything people believe they will be!

If the horse sounds like what you want and happens to be chestnut and female I think you'd be nuts to not go and have a look.

Oh and I have a chestnut mare who's a complete moody loon but that what I wanted so no complaints here


----------



## rosiesmumof4 (2 September 2008)

Had four chestnut mares over the years - the first was my first pony, then for the past 25 years i've only had a chestnut TB mare (or a couple at a time). The first of the TB's evented up to OI level with me - i didn't even own a trailer at that point so she had about 6 competitons a year when I hired a trailer - all BE, the second was her foal not as talented but not moody or flighty. Third is current horse - has a few quirks but i like them like that but she's come on leaps and bounds this year - going from not having seen a xc fence to BE confidently (would be PN if any events ever ran in N. Yorks), is easily ready for it. She's no different when in season either.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (2 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I haven't read through this thread as I'm sure it full of I own a chestnut mare and she's just lovely.  All I wanted to say is you're crazy to rule any horse out based on a pre-conception, yes sometimes they are correct but more often than not they aren't.  I know plenty of dosile thoroghbreds and I know plenty of lively clysdales, they go against everything people believe they will be!

If the horse sounds like what you want and happens to be chestnut and female I think you'd be nuts to not go and have a look.

Oh and I have a chestnut mare who's a complete moody loon but that what I wanted so no complaints here 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

*Whispers* it isn't ME whos against chestnut mares! It is mainly my dad, who has never sat on a horse in his life so doesn't know what he is talking about, but likes to think he does, and he has heard all the myths. Unfortunately what dad says goes, hes the one who would be buying the horse after all! But I am sure me and mum can sweet talk him round...


----------



## tikino (10 September 2008)

i have a chestnut mare who i rescued she was untouched. she was so scared when i got her but still wouldn't hurt a fly. she was the easiest horse to train and was backed and ridden away in a couple of weeks i still have her and she will be with me for life and is the nic est horse you could have. she doesn't spoke or anything so easy ozzy and she is 16h3 idx


----------



## jennyy (13 September 2008)

I have a chestnut mare who is the dopiest and most laid back on my huge yard of over 100 horses. And to ride she is perfect. It is just a myth i mean there are loads of naughty horses out there and maybe some of them happen to be chestnut and a mare but in most cases they are just the same as you would expect a horse to behave. And colour makes no diffrence. x


----------



## vieshot (13 September 2008)

Used to know a real mean one years ago. Vicious(sp?) little s***!!! When you went in the stable it would bite and kick, launch at you etc etc, really nasty mare! A year down the line i met the same horse and she had come right and was as sweet as can be. I dont believe horses are born bad- they are made bad by the way they are handled.


----------

